# Obama Orders Chevrolet and Dodge Out Of NASCAR



## i0r (Apr 1, 2009)

From caranddriver.com newsletter



> Obama Orders Chevrolet and Dodge Out Of NASCAR
> 
> 
> With their racing budgets deemed "unnecessary expenditures," GM and Chrysler are ordered to cease racing operations at the end of the season.
> ...





Almost got a heart attack when I received this.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 1, 2009)

04/01/2009!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 1, 2009)

PuffDragon said:


> 04/01/2009!


Hmmmm I wonder what that is.... LOL :chin


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 1, 2009)

it wouldn't surprise me if it were true.


----------



## fleco_brown (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not into racing or GM, but this is somewhat funny. Makes sense to me in a way though, I think lol. Just....different way of getting about things?


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Apr 9, 2009)

Well seems like I'm at ease since my is with toyota. But that does suck though since the majority of the cars are dodge and gm


----------



## Beasty (Apr 9, 2009)

It's an April fool's day joke guys! :lol:


----------

